# I spoke too soon



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well.. this morning I was getting ready for work and kodie wasnt acting right... but i continued to get ready for work. All of a sudden I heard a cry and i ran in to see what happened. Kodie was begging for me to hold him and he was shaking. I picked him up and heard his belly or abdomend making a gurgling sound (it sounded like if your hungry and havent eaten all day or if you have a tummy ache). I tried rubbing his belly area and he seemed to calm down alittle... but i just dont get it... what is causing this?? This is the second time this happened... except last time he was panting and couldnt get comfortable. Kodie was laying down when i left for work.. I will check on him at lunch time.







He didnt eat much yesterday but he acted fine (playing and having a good time). Can gas cause this sound i hear in his belly?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Yes it could be gas, but since kodie is so tiny maybe it is hurting him. I would have him checked out by the vet if he is in pain. 
Has he any snack that are different from before.
I make sure not to give chester anything he has never had before. If he has even a tastes of potato or other things like carrots or cottage cheese that it for him.
He gets really sick. So poor chester can only have dog food and dog treats. His tummy can not handel anything else. 

I hope kodie feels better. I guess read the ingrediant in the food your giving him as well. Maybe he started having an reaction to it.

I hope he starts feeling better soon


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I hope Kodie is doing better!!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

Maybe someone can answer this for me...Are dogs like horses? In a horse if you don't hear gut sounds then you are worried about colic or something similar. If you hear good gut sounds that is a positive thing. So my real question is in dogs are gut sounds a good or bad thing.?


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I hope Kodie starts to feel better!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I hear sounds from Fantasia's tummy all the time. I say she takes after her daddy lol. His stomach is so bad that you can hear it from the other room and sometimes it keeps him up at night. Her tummy sounds the same but more quiet. Anyway when she had her x-ray for her back the vet showed us she was full of gas. He suggested simethicone and it has worked wonders. Whenever she seems gassy I give her a little and she's back to her normal self. Maybe you should try some. I would call the vet first. Fantasia loves it and thinks it's a treat. It's for infants and it's liquid. It comes with a dropper. We have gotten the pink kind and the dye free kind (white) and she likes both just the same. The white is more expensive but it doesn't make her hair around her mouth pink lol.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Poor Kodie,I hope he feels better very soon.Maybe a trip to the vet. might be in order to see if you can resolve his problems.Even if its just gas maybe there is something they could recomend to ease Kodies discomfort.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I know that sometimes when I have very very very sharp pain(like someone sticking a dull pencil from the inside), my nurse practitioner always blames it on gas...even when I don't feel ummm, gassy.







Sometimes the pain wil floor me and it lasts a quick second or a few seconds. I hope that Kodie is ok. Take Care!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Sounds like the discomfort we all feel from time to time due to gas. I hope the little sweetie (I love his pictures) feels better soon. I know several people have used the anti-gas medicine for infants. It might be worth asking your vet about it.

Take care and keep us posted!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I hope Kodie feels better at lunch!!! xxoo to Kodie


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Awww I hate to hear Kodie is having tummy troubles again







I know how you feel mommy. Hope he is better at lunch and you can figure out the cause of it. I know you give him alot of veggies, and veggies are gassy- any new ones lately or any more than usual? gas can cause alot of noises and pains you wouldnt expect.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, poor lil' guy!







I hope he feels better!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Poor baby! I hope he feels better soon. You said he didn't eat much yesterday, could it be hunger pains? Bella gets sick when she doesn't eat often enough. Sometimes she just gets busy and forgets.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Poor little guy...give him a big tummy rub from us. I hope he's feeling better.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Apr 28 2005, 11:17 AM
> *Awww I hate to hear Kodie is having tummy troubles again
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Well I do give him veggies... but he didnt have any yesterday at all...







Soo... i dunno what its from. Do you think he can have a SLOW reaction to the brocoili i gave him monday and tues? I think i'm gonna stop the brocoili (even though thats his favorite) just to see if this happens again. I already stopped Cheerios... and now i'm thinking thats okay for him to eat..

Anyone have any more good treats to give your baby that is HEALTHY and NOT full of protein?


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Apr 28 2005, 04:11 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I do give him veggies... but he didnt have any yesterday at all...







Soo... i dunno what its from. Do you think he can have a SLOW reaction to the brocoili i gave him monday and tues? I think i'm gonna stop the brocoili (even though thats his favorite) just to see if this happens again. I already stopped Cheerios... and now i'm thinking thats okay for him to eat..

Anyone have any more good treats to give your baby that is HEALTHY and NOT full of protein?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57731
[/B][/QUOTE]

Have you tried the baby carrots that are already peeled?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thank you everyone! Kodie is feeling better! At lunch he was really tired and just wanted to sleep.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina+Apr 28 2005, 04:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Have you tried the baby carrots that are already peeled?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57734
[/B][/QUOTE]
yeah i have tried carrots... but they dont seem to digest very well with him.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

This may sound odd but Gerber makes their own version of cherrio's for baby's learning to eat solid foods. They will disolve in their mouth if they suck too long. But they are bannana flavored and low protien. I would think they would be very easy on his tummy. I have a container at home I can check the protien count when I get home if you would like.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Broccoli is one of the more gassier veggies but it still doesnt make sense that it would take two days to kick in. Never know though. I would definately eliminate one thing at a time like you are doing and see what happens. See what the vet says. I just googled gassy vegetables and found this on a baby site:

"Some of the frequent offenders include gassy vegetables (broccoli, cabbage, corn, onions, beans, and legumes like peanuts); citrus (tomatoes, strawberries, oranges, orange juice, lemons, limes, prunes, etc.); chocolate; strong spices (garlic, mustard, and peppers); caffeine (coffee, regular and herbal teas and soft drinks); medications (Vitamin C, iron tablets and infant fluoride); and milk"

That list seems smaller than I expected so I'm sure some of Kodies other favorites are still ok!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi loves lettuce. Whenever I have a salad or a sandwhich with lettuce on it she will sit patiently at my feet until I give her some. She only gets a small amount of plain lettuce but she LOVES it.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Brocoli is very gassy, cauliflower too. If he didn't eat much food that will make him gassy too. Gas can be painful, I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm glad Kodie is feeling better!







He is so adorable!!







I just hate it when dogs and babies don't feel well 'cause they can't really tell you what's going on.









Abbey had the last of her shots today and when I brought her home I just knew she wasn't herself. She is usually so calm and will lay on my lap at anytime. Today after the vet's she ran around like a mad woman! I took her back to the vet's and she had a reaction to her vacc. and they had to give her an injection of benadryl and dexo(something). I kept trying to fiqure it out. I thought she had to go to the potty so bad she was wiggly, then I thought her top knot was driving her crazy from having it in all morning, then I thought I had given her a bath the night before so maybe it was her dry skin. I just didn't think it was the vacc. because she never had a reaction before and it was like 2 hours after her vacc. I'm just glad she's okay and able to rest now. But I sure wish she could have spoke to me and told me what was going on!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

So glad to hear Kodie is feeling better!  

Ruby & Martha


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

The gerber puffs come in a vareity of friut and veggie flavors and have no protien. I think they may be a good treat for him.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

With Missy's diabetes we have a limited selection of treats.
I do give her green beans ( frozen cut) which I buy by the bag and keep in door of the freeezer. grab what I want, and run under water to partially thaw. Missy Loves them! however the squirt ONLY wants the frozen cut.. not cooked not raw.. ant french style LOL..HAS to be frozen cut.









I also give her broccoli ( again the frozen florets only) and these I give with her food so gas isn't a problem. for some reason cauliflower does give her a bit of gas.

for a special treat I just take her canned food.. slice thin and bake till all the moisture is out and it is 'toasted'. She absolutely goes nuts for this!

Hope Kodi is feling beter real soon!
I know it is a worry till they are all better and their fiesty little selves again!
Missysmom


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

poor Kodie Summer hopes he gets better soon GAS







bad stuff even for us poor humans 







oxox from Summer


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I know when Fantasia is gassy when anyone touches her belly, sides, or try to pick her up she yelps. Even if we hardly even touch her. She gets herself gassy though. She tenses up when you go to pick her up even when she wants you to pick her up! When she doesn't yelp and we pick her up she lets out a noise that lets us know she was tense. She's silly. Anyway like I said the simethicone works wonders.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

poor little boy







i hate that he's hurting again.. i'll be thinking of him







keep us posted


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Apr 28 2005, 06:15 PM
> *do you feed him raw or cooked broccoli?  If feeding any broccoli or cauliflower I read somewhere that it should be cooked, easier to digest
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57776*


[/QUOTE]
I always cook the veggies before I give them to kodie cause i thought it made it less gassy..









ummm... Do you think its okay to give dogs baby food?









Thanks for all the good advice... i gave kodie some white rice in his dog food tonight. He loves it. No veggies or fruit.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> > do you feed him raw or cooked broccoli?  If feeding any broccoli or cauliflower I read somewhere that it should be cooked, easier to digest
> > <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57776
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## treasures_cherished (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

Well I hope Kodie feels better today. 







I know when jake was alive we gave him carrots all the time. He loved them. He liked brocolli too but i think it is gasy for them. My mother -in-law gives Tess green beans. Jakie never liked the green beans. With the carrots we only gave them to him when we were home because I was affraid he could choke on them. ( Gross but true )It also made his poop orange









As for cherrios I know that those upset my tummy so maybe you should see if Kodie feels better w/o them. 

Keep us posted.. I







hope he feels better ..

Steph


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hope your Kodie is feeling better!!

missysmom


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I hope Kodie gets better.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been cat/house sitting for a friend who will be out of town until Tuesday night so I've missed a lot of posts!

It's been 3 1/2 weeks since we stopped giving Pico whole wheat. He still gets a tiny bit of wheat flour in his PupCorn but they are puffy so it's very little. KNOCK ON WOOD! He has not had a tummy-grumble since..........

The things with wheat that he had been getting were tortilla, whole wheat toast, whole wheat bread. We've stopped giving him even tiny bits of those...we just cut out giving them to him entirely. I am still crossing my fingers that we hit on what was causing his distress. I also stopped giving him broccoli and cauliflower a long time ago because I read that broccoli was not a good thing to give Maltese, along with onions, raisens, chocolate and turkey.

This morning I let him lick 1/2 tsp of skim milk out of my cereal bowl (soy & oats) and within 30 minutes he had to go bad and almost had an accident in the house (his first in 3 years) but I got him outside fast. His poo was partially firm and partially mushy so he may have reacted to the lactose in the milk. As I said, my fingers are crossed on the wheat thing.

Kodie may be reacting to the gas caused by the broccoli or he may have a food allergy.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

maybe there is an allergy..
I stopped cheerios and brocoili for now... i'll just see how that goes. I was going to give kodie string beans instead of brocoili.. but isnt that gasey too? I still give kodie white rice and 1 cookie a day from milk bone. I'm running out of good treats for kodie.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Check the milkbones for wheat also. A lot of the biscuits are made from wheat flour.

Lady has food allergies, too, and her treats are also restricted because of her diabetes. Green beans aren't gasey and are a favorite with Lady. I get the frozen ones, run them under water for a minute, cut them in half and put them in her Busy Buddy Twist and Treat. She loves them! I also give her a small piece of chicken jerky as a treat. Walmart carries it now (Waggin Train or Tail brand).

Maybe Kodie had a bit of a tummy bug last week. I ended up having to take Lady to the vet Saturday because she started vomiting Friday. My vet said there was a doggie stomach flu going around and they had seen a lot of dogs with vomiting and diarrhea. If Kodie had it and recovered on his own, be glad. It cost me $108!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Once when I was at the vet, the doctor brought out gerber food to feed Cloud as a little treat. 

Big XOXO's for Kodie! TAKE CARE


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Just a suggestion: Remove all kodies treat for three days and see how he reacts.
introduce the treats to him one every week untill you find out what is bothering his tummy. The moment he gets sick you will know that that treat is not for him.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Phoebe loves frozen green beans too. I just cut them into chunks and leave them frozen. If they dont upset Kodies tummy they might be a hit









I linked this site once before for natural treats. http://www.simonandhuey.com Maybe they have something that might work for Kodie. You can order samples. The soft tiny training treats are a hit at my place. See if any of those ingredients might be an allergen and if not maybe you can try something from there. 

How has he been lately, any more episodes?


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I hope little Kodie is feeling better!! And green beans are a great treat.. Tuffy gets them all the time and never has had a problem with gas or stomach issues and he has a sensitive tummy. 



> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@May 3 2005, 08:00 AM
> *Maybe Kodie had a bit of a tummy bug last week. I ended up having to take Lady to the vet Saturday because she started vomiting Friday. My vet said there was a doggie stomach flu going around and they had seen a lot of dogs with vomiting and diarrhea. If Kodie had it and recovered on his own, be glad. It cost me $108!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=59175*


[/QUOTE]
My two just got over a nasty stomach bug that Pixie was exposed to at the vet (as were quite a few other dogs in town).. Pixie seemed to get over it with just a little Reglan but Tuffy had to be put on several medications and it cost me about what it did for you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The vets here in Raleigh are so expensive and mine is one of the more reasonable ones! It's up to $44 just for the office visit. She gave Lady 2 shots, one of Regulan, one of Baytril since Lady was also congested. Each shot was $24. Then she sent me home with oral Regulan and Baytril.

I'm not complaining, though. Being diabetic, we have to be pretty aggressive when Lady gets the slightest thing. She had a "little bug" 2&1/2 years ago and went into ketoacidosis from the high blood sugar and nearly died. That vet bill was $1000 so I'm not going to quibble over a hundred!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Apr 28 2005, 09:12 PM
> *ummm... Do you think its okay to give dogs baby food?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i hope Kodie feels better and doesnt get sick again

i give 1/2 teaspoon of gerber babyfood for jongee and mix it with her meal about 2-3 times a week

(cathy told me about it)

i have mixed veggies, green peas, and macaroni and cheese

if u look at the back and see the ingredients theres nothing harmful and even my vet said its ok to feed it to her


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Been gone.....sorry to hear Kodie has not been well....how is the little guy doing today??


----------



## karenbabi (Apr 3, 2005)

.


----------



## amhenneke (Nov 28, 2005)

*Hello,

I'm new here! I have a 1year old Malt named Stanley. I was reading your post about Kodie's tummy troubles. Stanley has the same thing. This has been going on for months now. It seems like it cycles every three weeks he has an episode. He will start crying, and wants to be held or he will go off and try to hide. He wont eat or drink. You can hear his tummy like hes just full of gas. He cant get comfortable and sometimes he shakes a little. It is terrible. We have had all kinds of test ran on him, and everything comes back ok. He's now refusing to eat his kibble or any kind we try! he will only eat hamburger meat. I know this cant be good for him. But he wont eat. If you have any advice we would greatly appiciate it. We are so worried about are little guy.*


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> *Hello,
> 
> I'm new here! I have a 1year old Malt named Stanley. I was reading your post about Kodie's tummy troubles. Stanley has the same thing. This has been going on for months now. It seems like it cycles every three weeks he has an episode. He will start crying, and wants to be held or he will go off and try to hide. He wont eat or drink. You can hear his tummy like hes just full of gas. He cant get comfortable and sometimes he shakes a little. It is terrible. We have had all kinds of test ran on him, and everything comes back ok. He's now refusing to eat his kibble or any kind we try! he will only eat hamburger meat. I know this cant be good for him. But he wont eat. If you have any advice we would greatly appiciate it. We are so worried about are little guy.*




I am so sorry to hear about Stanley. My Pico used to have the same thing but it seems to have eased off and we have not had a "bout" in a long time now. About 6 or 8 months. What a relief! I know how distressing it is to have your baby in pain and you feel so helpless. I can't say exactly what gave Pico relief but I did start home cooking for him around the time it stopped. He would leave his canned Science Diet l/d for hours until it got nasty and I would throw it away and give him fresh so I just decided to try home cooking for him and he cleans his plate now when I put it down. He still gets the l/d kibble but to see him eat so eagerly now is so wonderful that I continue to home cook for him.

There is broccoli, cauliflower, green beans, squash, sweet potato, egg, chicken and oatmeal in his diet and (knock on wood) it seems to be working well for him. It is a low fat, lower protein diet because he has a liver disease but I would be happy to give you the recipe if you pm me and you could simply increase the % of protein. Also, you might try some of the food allergy diets put out commercially. Look in the Recipes Forum for some threads on this issue.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ooooh Kodie ?!!! you are like Sparkey? I didn't know. just saw this topic. Sparkey's tummy is always noisy and he gets uncomfortable sometimes and wont eat. I got some good idea's from here and I will ask my vet to give him something for gas maybe. never thought about that. 



And Stanley I think this is going to get better by age. I mean Sparkey was really bad when he was younger. he is now 18 months old and doing much better than before. Have you tried the Natural Balance dry food. that was the only one that he liked and so far any dog I've seen liked it. I give him the duck and potato formula. but I think the can version might be too rich as I was told by one of my SM buddies. 

I hope we can all figure this out


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> ooooh Kodie ?!!! you are like Sparkey? I didn't know. just saw this topic. Sparkey's tummy is always noisy and he gets uncomfortable sometimes and wont eat. I got some good idea's from here and I will ask my vet to give him something for gas maybe. never thought about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really?
Kodie never gets this anymore! Not since I stopped giving him fresh veggies. I only give him on occasion baby food veggies.. which he never had a prob with.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh good, I'm so glad to hear that. 

hey do we have a new smiley?







just testing, I'm not shocked or anything


----------



## amhenneke (Nov 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=160285
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Thank you for all your information. We really need to find a food that he will eat.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=160308
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well Scooby is the same, he won't eat anything that has dog food written on the lable, so he eats what we eat, if we are having steamed vegies and steak or chicken that's what he has. He will eat a little Royal Canin for small fussy eaters but not a real lot of it. I did try him on Nurto Lamb and Rice and he will eat that if hand fed. He loves fresh cooked chicken breast and will gobble that up as soon as I put it down, but most times it is a battle of the wills to get him to eat anything other than what we are having for our dinner.
I talked to the vet about it on a number of occasions and she said he is doing fine on what he is getting and as long as he gets some kibble and a little of the Nutro to balance it out she is happy with that.
I have had the food battle with Scooby from day one and he is 2½ now so I can't foresee any change unless I find something that he just can't resist.


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

You should try cick Peas... Cha Cha LOVES them!!!!
Jellybn1


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Zoe and Bella and I sure hope Kodie feel better VERY soon!

Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I just saw this thread









How's little Kodie feeling?? Poor little guy


----------



## LSHewes (Mar 29, 2006)

> Well.. this morning I was getting ready for work and kodie wasnt acting right... but i continued to get ready for work. All of a sudden I heard a cry and i ran in to see what happened. Kodie was begging for me to hold him and he was shaking. I picked him up and heard his belly or abdomend making a gurgling sound (it sounded like if your hungry and havent eaten all day or if you have a tummy ache). I tried rubbing his belly area and he seemed to calm down alittle... but i just dont get it... what is causing this?? This is the second time this happened... except last time he was panting and couldnt get comfortable. Kodie was laying down when i left for work.. I will check on him at lunch time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Regis experienced that as well. After 1 1/2 years, we finally have a diagnosis. Inflammatory bowel disease. That is how it starts, followed by diarrhea and vomiting, but not necessarily at the same time. Be careful that he does not get dehydrated. You may want to call your vet.

Regis' mom,
Linda


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

AWW Hope Kodie feels better soon..


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Just so everyone knows... this is an old thread.. kodie is just fine


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Just so everyone knows... this is an old thread.. kodie is just fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of which I am so HAPPY about!!!

Light was at the end of the tunnel...

I wonder if this happens to the smaller Malts more often then the larger ones. Too little room for easy digestion?

Hmmm,
Melanie
can't sleep again


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

you think we should have known from the orginal date..

My mind is shot!!! (LOL)


----------

